# مجموعة عمل تونس والجزائر والمغرب أنجازات وأعمال موثقة .... 2009



## م.محمد الكردي (1 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أعضاء المجموعة:

تونس والجزائر والمغرب 
drisslee, gnawa, nawaf11, شتحونة


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (1 أبريل 2009)

*فكرة العمل:

في البداية تحية لكل من قرر التصويت والمشاركة في الأنشطة وبإذن الله نسجل انجازات جيدة ومقبولة في كل المجالات..

الفكرة تكمن في العمل ولن نحدد مجالا أو فكرة بل فقط سنقترح ويترك الموضوع للمنافسة بين المجموعات في
شكل ونوعية الانجازات...

العمل قد يكون في مجالات لا حصر لها مثلا:
1) التوعية (المجلات + التدريب + الكتيبات + تصميم مواقع مختصة + مراسلات + عمل مجموعات إعلامية على المواقع العالمية كالفيس بوك والياهو وجوجل وغيرها .... الخ وعلى المنفذ ومجموعته توثيق الانجاز وطرحه بالصور ضمن مشاركة مجموعته).

2) التجارب ( أي تجربة عمل يمكن أن تقوم بها بشكل علمي وبنتائج ملموسة يمكنك نشرها على الملتقى ضمن مجموعتك وبالصور والنتائج). وهذه قد تصل حتى الاختراع ...

3) الانشطة ( كالأنشطة العملية في مجال حماية البيئة - زراعة + بناء + تنظيف + .... وكلها توثق بالصور ).

4) الاعلام ( كأن توثق لنا أي مجموعة أي ظهور اعلامي لها في هذا المجال أو أن تتابع مجموعة معينة جميع الاخبار الاعلامية في هذا المجال... ).

وغير ذلك الكثير ... باختصار الفكرة توثيق أي عمل كائنا ما كان له اثر ايجابي على البيئة أو فيه توفير لاستهلاك الطاقة أو فيه استخدام لطاقة مهدرة او متجددة ....

بالتوفيق للجميع ... وبإذن الله يتم الاتفاق مع الادارة لمنح شعار مميز للمجموعات المميزة أو الأشخاص ...

م.محمد الكردي - دبي*​


----------



## مراد بو معراف (5 أبريل 2009)

_السلام عليك _

_نشاط واضح وتميز رائع _

_و فكرة جيدة _

_نتمنى ان تكون هذه الفكرة بداية خير ان شاء الله_

_و توحيد جهودنا _​


----------



## rhvac (14 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
والله لقد أثلجتم صدري بالفكرة التي أعمل عليها الأن من خلال منتدى هندسة التكييف وتجهيز العمارات الذي اديره في الجزائر و الناطق باللغة الفرنسية http://genieclimatique.ibda3.org/
لذا يشرفني ان نعمل معا وارجو ان توضحو لنا طريقة العمل.
بارك الله فيكم.


----------



## nawaf11 (16 أبريل 2009)

الأخ محمد شكرا لك على هذه المبادرة الطيبة ونأمل أن نرى كل ما هو مفيد ومهم


----------



## ال هاشم (17 أبريل 2009)

شكرااا لك يااخوا محمد الله يعطيك العفيه

اخوك ال هتشم


----------



## عماد العرب (23 أبريل 2009)

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله
اخوكم من تونس
لقد اعجبنى المضوع بشدة فانا باحث فى الطاقة البديلة 
والله انا هذه الوحدة لهيا طريق النجاح بحول الله
نرج مزيد التوضيح وفقنا الله


----------



## bibirizzo (6 مايو 2009)

اهلا و سهلا ونحن كدلك نريد ان نفيد و نستفيد


----------



## miltronique (31 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
لم أفهم ماذا تريدون بالظبط
أما من الجزائر وأنا في الخدمة


----------



## التواتي (31 مايو 2009)

*وفقكم الله*

شكرا أخي محمد على المجهود الدائم ... هل الموضوع يخص المستعمرات الفرنسية فقط :71: فأنا من مستعمرة إيطالية .. طبعا سابقا :7:
على أي حال إسمحوا لي بمتابعة أخباركم :56: .. وفقكم الله الى كل خير


----------



## أزواغ (21 يونيو 2009)

أنا من المغرب ، المرجو توضيح الفكرة.
مهندس الكترونيك اتصالات


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (21 يونيو 2009)

يا اخوان الفكرة باختصار عرض انجازاتكم في الطاقة المتجددة مثلا :

1) ان قمت بمشروع شخصي في مجال الطاقة المتجددة قم بعرض صوره حتى لو كان ضمن مجموعة عمل.
2) لو كان لديك بحث تود نشره ضعه كانجاز.
3) لو كان لديك موقع الكتروني في المجال او مجموعة على الياهو او جوجل او فيس بوك تتكلم عن الطاقة المتجددة
ضعها.
4) لو قمت بندوة علمية ضع تفاصيلها ما دامت ذات صلة بالطاقة المتجددة.
5) لو كتبت مقال او موضوع في صحيفة عن الطاقة المتجددة ضع التفاصيل.
6) لو قمت بزراعة وتخضير منطقة وثق عملك.
7) لو بنيت منزل يعتمد على الطاقة المتجددة ضع انجازك.

...... الخ ...

ننتظركم


----------



## jouini87 (3 يونيو 2010)

c une idée trés intérésente


----------



## mosta27000 (5 يونيو 2010)

مشكورين على هذا الموضوع ، أنا من الجزائر و لدي ما يفوق 24 اختراع بدون براءة في مجال الطاقة ، أنا جاهز للمساعدة 

لا تترددوا في الاتصال بي 
0021623190869
أخوكم خالد الجزائري


----------



## محمد المخزومي (1 أغسطس 2010)

أخ خالد اعتقد رقم تلفونك بالمغرب و ليس بالجزائر
هل حضرتك تسكن الجزائر؟ و هل يمكن الاطلاع على بعض من اختراعاتك؟
انا في الجزائر العاصمة و لدي ورشة عمل صغيرة يمكن زيارتي بها


----------

